# AeroBurner Mini Driver



## Rooter (Apr 22, 2015)

So I have bought one! Previous driver was a 14 degree SLDR which was a used pro shop impulse buy. It was good, just not forgiving enough for a high handicap player like me. 

I bought the 12 degree with stock stiff shaft, Matrix RUL-Z 60g. 

Took it out on the course today, and wow.

Front nine, I didnt play particularly well i felt, but scored 19 points! Was a bit hit and miss to start with, I was playing it like my old driver and going hard at it, soon relaxed and played with some power in reserve.

From the tee over the round average (including the bad ones!) was about 220 yards, missed 6 out of 14 fairways but that was me and not the club! Really happy to hit 8 fairways, and the tee shots i was happy with were all over 250 yards (carry and roll) best two were measured at 269 and 271 yards!!

Played it off the deck once, on a par 5 second shot. had 269 to the front edge and hit a lovely shot, finished about 20 yards short of the front!!

Very very impressed with it. My home course is pretty tight and not long, so this is the perfect club for me and my course, Cant wait to get out more now!! Love playing golf from the middle of a fairway rather than the rough/trees!!

Like i say, i didnt think i played well, had 36 putts and still shot a gross 85 (par 69) for 36 points! So very positive signs for my season!!


----------



## Odvan (Apr 22, 2015)

You've been blanked so far Rooter!

Anyway, nice little write up and always good to see that someone is well happy with a new purchase. Half the battle is won if we're confident with the bats in hand. Perfect time of year as well to start playing with it and to compare as the fairways are hardening and today was a beaut.

Might keep my eye out on these as I ain't heard a bad word yet about the woods.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 23, 2015)

Cheers for the write up!  I like my sldr 14 deg!  Is it true about the spin rates?  Do you find the aeroburner spins more?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 23, 2015)

In terms of distance, carry and roll, how does it compare to your previous driver / drivers? I would be very happy with the numbers you are getting, shameful forum moment but I don't hit it 300yds, but it would be interesting to know the distance you have sacrificed. I am well aware that being on the fairway is more important than pure distance but the amount of compromise, if any would be interesting to know.

Good write up by the way :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Apr 23, 2015)

@LT. I reckon it's 20 yards shorter total distance. In the summer with roll my sldr would reach 300, but no regularly enough, hence I am more than happy to be a bit further back, but on the short stuff!! 

@karl re spin I don't know, we did the fitting on range by eye without monitors. I would say by eye the characteristics of the ball flight are quite similar to my sldr 14.

@odvan they are superb, I tried the #3 hybrid when I bought the 4. The 3 was too long!! Getting 230 carry which was too much. The 3 wood is also too long!! I might look at the 5 wood at some point, but my ping i20 is performing well!


----------



## Dando (Apr 23, 2015)

I am looking at the mini driver as I currently only carry a 3 wood due to my driver being on the naughty step! its so bloody temperamental I'm sure its possessed by a hormonal teenager at times!

being a cack hander there aren't many places I go to try one (saying that, it's hard going to any shop looking for lefty stuff!) so I will probably have to go to lefty shop at silvermere which will mean taking my OH and having lunch so it could get expensive


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 24, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In terms of distance, carry and roll, how does it compare to your previous driver / drivers? I would be very happy with the numbers you are getting, shameful forum moment but I don't hit it 300yds, but it would be interesting to know the distance you have sacrificed. I am well aware that being on the fairway is more important than pure distance but the amount of compromise, if any would be interesting to know.

Good write up by the way :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Some of the write ups I read when I got the SLDR Mini made some good reading. In the hands of higher handicappers, or people struggling to hit a driver, the average distance between the Mini and their own driver was minimal, even though the best drive was a good 20 yards longer, there was also some that where shorter.  

I think the key to these Mini drivers is the consistency that people can hit them, put that with the accuracy and it's a winner all day everyday.


----------

